# 1/24 5.4 Dohc



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is a 07-09 GT500 engine that I did over the summer... 5.4 32 valve DOHC with a factory supercharger, 500 horsepower.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very cool. I like this engine alot.
JUST drove a 2011 Mustang GT/CS. The new 5.0 is really, really something.

(and I'm sure the salesman who went with me will never, ever forget his experience.)


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Harristotle! That looks Great!!! 

CJTORINO, I tried a test drive in a JCW Mini CooperS w/ paddle shift. I could easily tell from the full power drifting corners that I would have loved this car back in my ProRally days. After the salesman gathered his emotions, he asked for lessons! LOL


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

That looks awesome, nice work!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great build on a great engine. I love the 5.4 supercharged mod motor. And I agree with CJTorino - the new Coyote 5.0 is a grand slam. Nice!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I would love some seat time in a new 5.0. I sent Revell an email about builing an 11 Mustang with the 5.0, hopefully they follow through so I can make one for my engine display.


----------



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Very nice looking engine :thumbsup:


----------



## jiterz1 (Sep 24, 2010)

really nice ...pics are helping


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*WOW Mike, You sure got the engine detailing market cornered big time !!!*
*Your stuff looks fantastic...
I used to think just these wireing jubs I did looked great, but after seeing what you can do, really does get my attention...*





































*This one was purchased at a local hobby shop for about 5 bucks and yours even blow this one away !!!
Excellent work !!!*


----------

